# 2013 Never Summer ___ Carbonium Series



## Quantity (Oct 20, 2011)

Proto?










Heritage, custom


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Cant wait for the update on the new board even if the base is kind of halloweenish.


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

gosh leo why you got to be such a tease xD


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

That board is a one of a kind made by one of the employees at Neversummer. They are allowed to make their own customer boards on their own time as long as they pay for the costs of the materials. That particular board has a pretty funny inscription on it too.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Let the fanboys circle jerk each other off over this one.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Add Longshoremen/shipyard workers to that essay above. Bringing in workers from other STATES to do their work.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Guarantee it'll be like the Proto where all the fanboys hyped it so hard all I see is dumb fucks that can't even turn a snowboard riding it. Cool you bought an American made board fuck yeah, what's the point if you can't even ride it to its potential and it's actually too much board for you. I could own a Porsche doesn't mean I would. 

Let the circle jerk recommence.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Guarantee it'll be like the Proto where all the fanboys hyped it so hard all I see is dumb fucks that can't even turn a snowboard riding it. Cool you bought an American made board fuck yeah, what's the point if you can't even ride it to its potential and it's actually too much board for you. I could own a Porsche doesn't mean I would.
> 
> Let the circle jerk recommence.


This has so much truth to it. I saw a kid riding a proto and couldn't even link turns. Why the hell would you spend all that damn money when you can't even ride it?!


----------



## idshred (Jun 20, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Let the fanboys circle jerk each other off over this one.


QFT

never summer... you were better before 1,000 kooks on snowboardingforum liked you



Snowolf said:


> Meh, call me a fanboy but I try to patronize companies like Neversummer and Mervin if they have a decent product that fits my needs. In Neversummer`s case, I think they could mushroom and become just another Burton if all they cared about was making as much profit as possible. They don`t though. They are not hiring reps (I have tried to become a paid mountain rep for Mt. Hood) as they can`t hardly keep up with current demand.
> 
> Maybe I am just being naive, but I like the idea that at a time when the 1% are fucking over the other 99% every which way they can, outsourcing our jobs, destroying the environment, yada yada yada, that there are a few companies that are trying to stay true to their roots. They provide jobs to Americans and make a high quality product.
> 
> ...


are you still in school? if you are, you should take an international econ class.....

[/troll]


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Thank you I'm not pissing about brand loyalty to people that want to keep it in the country cool more power to you. I like my snowboards like I like my women, made in factories in China.


----------



## milk (Nov 27, 2011)

Where is it gunna be on their little selection chart?

Pipe & Park | Freestyle | Freeride | Big Mountain


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

SL CARBONERIUM! WOO gotta raise that price another 50 bucks!


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Leo has the skinny but from what he told me based on his sources it is a "stiffer, directional version of the Proto" from what I am getting so I am thinking "all mountain freestyle"....:dunno:


Sounds like a Carbonium SL.

Got beat to the punch by BA.


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Leo has the skinny but from what he told me based on his sources it is a "stiffer, directional version of the Proto" from what I am getting so I am thinking "all mountain freestyle"....:dunno:


Wouldn't that be similar to the heritage?
Or the SL, got beat by both of you.


----------



## 2813308004 (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't understand why everyone just shitted on his enthusiasm about a board. I guess BA really is an angry snowboarder.


----------



## Unowned (Feb 5, 2011)

i hope the new shape is a potatoe. I like riding potatoes.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Skate Potato Carbonium with Double Awesome R.C. Traction!


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Skate Potato Carbonium with Double Awesome R.C. Traction!


if that was a cookie. it would be a good cookie.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If that was a cookie it would be used in a game of limp biscuit.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> I dont see it as shitting on Leo`s or my enthusiasm on the board really. Burton Avenger brings up a good point about people without the riding experience just jumping on a bandwagon. You see this with Burton mostly. BA knows my riding ability and if I decide that a board is ideal for my needs, it is not just being a "fanboy". He is is just pointing out the difference between the person who likes a product based on real knowledge from the person who jumps on something that is really too much board for them because its the cool thing to do.


That is an oxymorAn and you know it. We all know that a newbie WILL jump on a bandwagon for good reason.....if the shit works and Burton, Never Summer, and the rest of the Snowboard and Ski brands work really well too.

Saying a newbie is somehow wrong for buying a well known builder, custom USA builder like Never Summer is strange.....albeit....angry. 

I am looking to buy a WInterstick at some point. *Gasp*.....oh the horror!!


----------



## 2813308004 (Aug 21, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> I dont see it as shitting on Leo`s or my enthusiasm on the board really. Burton Avenger brings up a good point about people without the riding experience just jumping on a bandwagon. You see this with Burton mostly. BA knows my riding ability and if I decide that a board is ideal for my needs, it is not just being a "fanboy". He is is just pointing out the difference between the person who likes a product based on real knowledge from the person who jumps on something that is really too much board for them because its the cool thing to do.


I kinda got that his symmetric hate is well deserved—I don't know, I guess if people are going to be commenting on fanboy love disingenuously I think that it's whack to see so much negativity about something so beautiful and fun (snowboarding).

I guess I'm too hippy for my own good.

On the other hand, I walked into a local shop without saying anything about my riding ability or where I usually ride and they recommended a proto ct. :dunno:


----------



## 2813308004 (Aug 21, 2011)

^ On that note, with Never Summer—I hated the raptor. Hahaha.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Good I'm not the only one that thought that board was a fucking turd. Fuck everyone I can't wait for my Lamars to arrive this week I'm just going to rock pricepoint garbage from now on and see if it catches on.


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

it's like the god damn johnny tsunami movie in here; everyone tossing up core urchin shit. for starters, i dont flying v rockin care what board anyone rides. as long as their riding and having fun. if i saw a little gaper with a proto ct tossing his nutsack trying to connect turns, i'd probably give him pointers. maybe he'll grow up to be less of a douche than some assholes that you see on the slopes.

if they want to piss 500 dollars on a board because of a bandwagon, let them. shit, its how we've elected presidents and ran this country for the past 300 years. so why not


----------



## 2813308004 (Aug 21, 2011)

With the raptor, I didn't like the: 

price
stability in inconsistent terrain
torsional stiffness 
short radius turning ability

I guess on the last two it's mostly the type of board it is—I guess I felt like it'd be a bit more slashy in soft stuff than it was. At speed in uneven terrain I felt the board skip out from under me. I don't see the $80 premium over the Premier F1, which I like. Finally, as a freeride/groomer board I'd rather have a BSOD and for a powder board I'd rather have a Fish.


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Why the pissed off attitude?
> 
> The thread started out as a heads up from Leo and some folks expressed some pretty educated opinions on both sides. No one is tossing "core urchin shit" around so I don`t know where that came from. What I am seeing is couple of people expressing an opinion about Neversummer fanboys and I think they brought up some valid points. Isn't that what a discussion forum is about anyway? If you really don`t care, then why are you even reading the thread?


im an angry man by nature. im angry because once upon a time i was a little gaper buying deep pocket shit. nothing wrong with that. my money, i do what i want. in the end it turned out well.


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

And about the new board? any news?


I think they will have the SL e carbonium... it will be a have to for the brand.

any pics?

i know they re having a test week in january!


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I saw let little Timmy ride whatever he wants on the hill if his parents will buy it for him. He'll either get the picture when other kids his age are riding circles around him, or he won't. Why not give the kid pointers if he is visibly struggling? Because you're jealous of his gear? 

Snowboarding is an activity I am loathe to criticize no matter how much the plank of wood under your feet cost at the shop.


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

All is relative...

i buy a skoda ... my friend has a porsche...

We both have money to eat...

So is he a better driver than me... maybe, maybe not, but he has more money


If we have 1000 euros we spend 250 in a car ... if we have 10000 we can send 2500... just this

only numbers

Do we both have fun together snowboarding ? hell ye


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Tarzanman said:


> I saw let little Timmy ride whatever he wants on the hill if his parents will buy it for him. He'll either get the picture when other kids his age are riding circles around him, or he won't. Why not give the kid pointers if he is visibly struggling? Because you're jealous of his gear?
> 
> Snowboarding is an activity I am loathe to criticize no matter how much the plank of wood under your feet cost at the shop.


This coming from the guy that doesn't snowboard. Priceless.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I wish they had a true twin board above the Proto CT like a true twin Heritage or even SL. I may end up with a T. Rice 153 blunt.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

t bolting works wonders


----------



## tecknojoe (Jan 6, 2008)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> I wish they had a true twin board above the Proto CT like a true twin Heritage or even SL. I may end up with a T. Rice 153 blunt.


SL is very close to the Proto. What don't you like on the Proto? I thought it's basically an SL in a true twin with .0005% more flex and .0005% less damp


On thread topic: I had my NS system for 7 seasons. I dragged that thing through hell and back and it always performed amazingly. I've wanted an SL for the last couple years and this year finally convinced myself to buy. I saw the proto being a true twin with a new type of topsheet(my last one got a chip in it after about 5 years). I decided fuckit, I love their boards, I love supporting people in Denver, and I can afford it. There is definitely other boards out there that can perform just as well, especially since I'm not going off the big line at Keystone and doing anything above a 720. So fuck me for developing a brand loyalty. Their shit just plain works. I always buy gear that works the best and use it until it's complete trash. Other brands I like: burton, ride, quicksilver, smith

bring on the NS hate. no one gives a fuck


----------



## BsMcluvinBeach (Sep 16, 2011)

O you saw one kid on a proto that couldnt hit turns? LOL Every time i turn around i see some kid decked out in burton gear (head to toe) that cant even get off the lift. Your going to bash never summer for burton ? pshhh fan boy? ok BurtonAvenger..... when I want to buy new gear every season to replace my 1 year old stuff, ill switch to burton.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

tecknojoe said:


> SL is very close to the Proto. What don't you like on the Proto? I thought it's basically an SL in a true twin with .0005% more flex and .0005% less damp.


It's too close to the other board I'm riding (Westmark) where it kind of occupies that space between park and all mountain freestyle where the Westmark is a park cruiser that can do all mountain in a pinch. I need a board more strictly for bombing and powder kind, right where the Heritage is pretty much. A 153/4 true twin Heritage would be sick for that.


----------



## tecknojoe (Jan 6, 2008)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> It's too close to the other board I'm riding (Westmark) where it kind of occupies that space between park and all mountain freestyle where the Westmark is a park cruiser that can do all mountain in a pinch. I need a board more strictly for bombing and powder kind, right where the Heritage is pretty much. A 153/4 true twin Heritage would be sick for that.


that makes sense. I wanted an Proto (an SL would have been fine) because I don't want 2 boards, so I need a good all mountain


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

tecknojoe said:


> that makes sense. I wanted an Proto (an SL would have been fine) because I don't want 2 boards, so I need a good all mountain


Yea, I kind of will end up with boards right on either side of the Proto/SL (Westmark = Evo and something Heritage-ish like the T. Rice). I'm sure the Proto is an awesome board, but I'm not made of money nor if I was would I want to drag around a quiver bigger than 2.

If NS had a True Twin Carbonium Heritage, I'd be all over it like BBQ ribs but that doesn't appear to be the case (for now).


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

tecknojoe said:


> bring on the NS hate. no one gives a fuck


Obviously you do otherwise you wouldn't have responded. 



BsMcluvinBeach said:


> O you saw one kid on a proto that couldnt hit turns? LOL Every time i turn around i see some kid decked out in burton gear (head to toe) that cant even get off the lift. Your going to bash never summer for burton ? pshhh fan boy? ok BurtonAvenger..... when I want to buy new gear every season to replace my 1 year old stuff, ill switch to burton.


Funny thing I haven't owned anything Burton in 10 years. Oh what now? Also definitely more than 1 person then again I live in NS country.


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

maybe a twin will arrive between the SL and the heritage

And i bet nexy year SL will be carbonium


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

T.Rice isnt a bad option. I believe the biggest difference between the two is where the camber is located (underfoot vs outerfoot) and the T.Rice is a lighter board. Anything BTX I'd steer clear of. Make sure its C2. Also true twin vs directional ofc.

Only downside is probably when/if you fall, gapers on the ski lift will say something stupid too you.

Imho, the Proto is a bit noodley. Not a super noodle, but it bends without thought. At least for my set up. If you got the westmark i'd consider t.rice.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Beschatten said:


> T.Rice isnt a bad option. I believe the biggest difference between the two is where the camber is located (underfoot vs outerfoot) and the T.Rice is a lighter board. Anything BTX I'd steer clear of. Make sure its C2. Also true twin vs directional ofc.
> 
> Only downside is probably when/if you fall, gapers on the ski lift will say something stupid too you.
> 
> Imho, the Proto is a bit noodley. Not a super noodle, but it bends without thought. At least for my set up. If you got the westmark i'd consider t.rice.


Its because of the amount of rocker NS puts between the bindings. Like riding a teeter totter. You can "press" without actually pressing.


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Guarantee it'll be like the Proto where all the fanboys hyped it so hard all I see is dumb fucks that can't even turn a snowboard riding it. Cool you bought an American made board fuck yeah, what's the point if you can't even ride it to its potential and it's actually too much board for you. I could own a Porsche doesn't mean I would.
> 
> Let the circle jerk recommence.


You think never summer or any big company care if you can make a turn? No but if they have 529.99 then they can have one. Who cares what their ability level is, its not like you can slam dunk like jordan while wearing nike air jordans or come close. Man its business, Ive played golf for a living a few years back and so many guys posed the equipment they were using but hey if they can afford it then so be it.


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Obviously you do otherwise you wouldn't have responded.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing I haven't owned anything Burton in 10 years. Oh what now? Also definitely more than 1 person then again I live in NS country.


I agree with you and I dont. I agree that most people here love NS, I love them too but prefer Lib. The only thing that bothers me is when someone here is reviewing another board they compare it to NS. NS is great but were blinded by one company when there are so many out there. Dont get me wrong I love NS and some burton boards but the comparison always comes back to NS.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> This coming from the guy that doesn't snowboard. Priceless.


Being judged by an uneducated, rude, foul-mouthed, never-was = quality entertainment. How many t-shirts did you sell last season?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Tarzanman said:


> Being judged by an uneducated, rude, foul-mouthed, never-was = quality entertainment. How many t-shirts did you sell last season?


Is that the only comeback you have? Getting played out there buddy. Aww what's a matter coming to the realization you don't snowboard you just play one on the Internet?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Is that the only comeback you have? Getting played out there buddy. Aww what's a matter coming to the realization you don't snowboard you just play one on the Internet?


 There's no need for me or anyone to insult you. Your posts and your attitude on this forum do a far better job of character assassination than any cleverly worded statements could manage. As such, gentle reminder of your station in life suffices nicely.

Also, there's the fact that I'm not in middle school anymore.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Is that the only comeback you have? Getting played out there buddy. Aww what's a matter coming to the realization you don't snowboard you just play one on the Internet?


Is that all you have? 

You are so core dude.

Snowboarder= someone who snowboards. I know you dropped out of High school, but come on, most everyone here seems literate except you.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Tarzanman said:


> There's no need for me or anyone to insult you. Your posts and your attitude on this forum do a far better job of character assassination than any cleverly worded statements could manage. As such, gentle reminder of your station in life suffices nicely.
> 
> Also, there's the fact that I'm not in middle school anymore.


Once again I will reiterate my point. You don't snowboard you just pretend to be one on the internet. Those of us in the know see through your shit. Do I need to dig up the post where you openly admit you don't really give a shit about snowboarding and it's nothing more than something that you do a week of the year? Yet you continue to post on here like you're some expert about it. That's the sad thing about you, you need the acceptance of a snowboarding forum to feel like you have a sense of importance. 

Oh and to save you the trouble yes come back about how I'm some how uneducated, poor, destitute, scrap by a living and you make more money than me. All it does is show that you're caught in the rat race of life and fucking hate it. Seriously go suck on the end of a shotgun and while you're at it take your penis puffing boyfriend Sick-Pow with you too. World would be better if you two fucked each other in the ass with a shotgun and pulled the trigger till it went click ending your doubly pathetic lives. 



Sick-Pow said:


> Is that all you have?
> 
> You are so core dude.
> 
> Snowboarder= someone who snowboards. I know you dropped out of High school, but come on, most everyone here seems literate except you.


Holy crap someone came up for air on all the skin flutes they've been blowing. This coming from the guy that can't comprehend why his daughter is saying fuck at 4 years of age. I would be a bit more worried about the future your kids heading. I mean fruity musician father and a foul mouth. Guess I'll be throwing dollars at her at Shotgun Willies in a couple years.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Just dropping in to say this new board is a new shape. From the sounds of it, it's a new directional shape so it will be unique to the NS snowboard line.

Carry on


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Once again I will reiterate my point. You don't snowboard you just pretend to be one on the internet. Those of us in the know see through your shit. Do I need to dig up the post where you openly admit you don't really give a shit about snowboarding and it's nothing more than something that you do a week of the year? Yet you continue to post on here like you're some expert about it. That's the sad thing about you, you need the acceptance of a snowboarding forum to feel like you have a sense of importance.
> 
> Oh and to save you the trouble yes come back about how I'm some how uneducated, poor, destitute, scrap by a living and you make more money than me. All it does is show that you're caught in the rat race of life and fucking hate it. Seriously go suck on the end of a shotgun and while you're at it take your penis puffing boyfriend Sick-Pow with you too. World would be better if you two fucked each other in the ass with a shotgun and pulled the trigger till it went click ending your doubly pathetic lives.
> 
> ...



You are dead dude.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Is that a death threat? Oh don't like it when people call you out do you?


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

this thread when from boring not telling me anything to awesome in the last two posts.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Is that a death threat? Oh don't like it when people call you out do you?


It is whatever you want to think it is Mr. asswipe. Shit happens to fucks like you.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Aww idle threats from a flute player. I'll be at Shotgun Willies tonight keeping a pole warm for your kid. Enjoy!


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## pmoa (Jan 16, 2010)

Nefarious said:


>


True! /10char


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Wow, you guys are disgusting to support this shit.


----------



## pmoa (Jan 16, 2010)

we are laughing at the situation....Think about it, this all started over an argument about fanboys...I guess its a bad time to fanboy a rome agent rocker


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Just shows how people don't like you around here. Hmm novel thought maybe it's time you left this community. 

On a side note dinosaur flying a fighter jet fucking sick!


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

i dont understand why people disagree and hate on BA so much..seriously hes just stating his opinions, which i happen to fully agree with.

and now we have this asswipe throwing death threats out over the internet. im backin BA completely on all of this.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

just went to grab some popcorn, came back and now we have death threats.. the interwebz, serious stuff man.

I'm getting more popcorn...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh let him threaten me all he wants. It's a track record if anything were to suddenly happen to me by Matt Scheffelman that he has hostility towards me and motive. Anyone want to go listen to him blow his horn? I'll totally buy front row tickets just to force him to see me sitting there while he plays Manheim.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> On a side note dinosaur flying a fighter jet fucking sick!


Have to love Calvin and Hobbs.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

holy shit that would be funny! talk about pressure onstage!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Really guys? Over a board that no one has seen? Give me a fucking break.

1. Leave kids out of it. Especially if they aren't over 18. It's just tasteless.

2. Death threats. Keep it up and you are gone. Is that clear?

3. I know this is a tough one, but pretty please with sugar on top, knock it off.


----------

